# Evaluating Shelter GSD?



## Trotter (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm new to the forum, but not to GSDs, having previously found/adopted a byb GSD with multiple temperament issues (separation anxiety, and similar, but nothing big). Turned out to be a great dog with a little work. He died happy at 13+.

I may be in position to consider a shelter GSD. What kinds of tests can I do in that limited environment to suss out behavioral issues? I know the shelter wouldn't offer him unless he passed some minimal testing, but I'd like to focus our time together on evaluating him for typical GSD issues to determine how big a project he might be. I understand even a good GSD may be aloof and untrusting during an initial interview, so I need to dig a little deeper than that.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

You might want to go with a rescue who will have assessed the dog, often as it lives in their own home.
What state are you in?


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi there,

Welcome to the forum! 

One option you may want to consider is becoming a foster volunteer. You can be upfront and tell the shelter/rescue that you would like a foster-to-adopt situation. In any event, fostering is a great way to get to know a dog. And, if it turns out not to be a good fit for your household, well, you are still helping the dog find the right home for him/her. 

I should tell you that some rescues/shelters do not have formal "foster-to-adopt" programs. But, most will give the foster the first option to adopt if they decide that is what they want.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

It can be really difficult to get an accurate evaluation done on this breed while they are still in a shelter environment. In general, they just don't do well and mentally start to shut down. As a result, some behaviors are somewhat masked.

During the years that I worked as a foster program coordinator for a large humane society, I was able to observe GSDs in the shelter itself. Then, after taking them home to foster, I could compare the temperament/training evaluations done in the shelter with what I actually saw living with the dog. There was often a very big difference.

I have seen this breed respond to no commonly used obedience commands while in the shelter, only to get them home and "de-stressed" and find them to actually be well trained.

It is just really hard to get a real feel for what you will end up with when they are still in a shelter. Poor things can just kind of disappear inside themselves.

A rescue that has their dogs in foster homes for a minimum of 3-4 weeks is the best bet. 
Sheilah
Sheilah


----------



## Trotter (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks to all for the useful comments, all of which make sense with this breed. [Here comes a little rescue rant - apologies in advance, and no offense intended to msvette2u in case she is a rescuer] Re: Rescues - As detailed by others in the excellent thread re: giving up on rescues due to their seeming over-process, I, too, find their process daunting and confining. While the shelter wants a 1 page application, the Seattle area rescues want 6 pgs of info, some of it personal (name/address of employer, etc.). I appreciate that they've been misled by others who've misrepresented their circumstance, and that a rescuer's effort is a labor of love, etc. Rescues seem to insist on a fully-fenced yard, but mine is only partially fenced to permit the deer to move through. The fenced portion is there to prevent an excited dog from running to "greet" other dogs that walk by on the street (little to no traffic, and what there is slow on this dead-end street). I've owned the property for 17 years and have had 3 permanent dogs, as well as multiple foster dogs, living in the house and using the yard without incident. I've never lost a dog because I don't let them off-leash until they're ready, a timing I've learned from lots of experience, including fostering dogs for 20+ years. I've obedience-trained many dogs, including some problem children. How do I adequately communicate that level of dog awareness to a well-meaning but previously fooled rescue person via a 6 pg questionaire that is prefaced with "all yards must be fully fenced or no adoption"? I'm placed in the position of taking time and effort to plead my case (and possibly lose it) to someone who may have less experience with dogs than I do. Sure it's doable, but it's a lengthy, time-consuming, potentially frustrating process of which the shelter's is a mere fraction for the same result. I've got $$ to get a sweet puppy or young adult from any one of several qualified breeders within 50 miles of my house (very lucky in Washington state). In fact, I'm going do just that, along with the shelter dog, if that works out. Those breeders will be able to accurately size me up as a possible puppy purchaser in 15 minutes by talking to me without a questionaire, and they'll accurately match my needs/abilities to the proper puppy based on their own experience. The rescues, however, state they will match me with one of their rescue dogs based on their determination of the best fit as set forth in the questionaire (and other input, I'm sure). Frankly, when I consider a rescue dog, it's because I've seen a particular one I want (based on appearance, as well as the description provided). I don't want to take additional time/energy to also plead my case as to why I don't want one of the other dogs. The rescues may have their own reasons for promoting one of the other dogs. If I'm not appropriate for the dog I'm interested in, tell me - I can take it, but telling me up front in the application process that you'll pick my ADULT dog for me is enough to make me not want to undertake the burdensome process. It sounds like I'm arrogant, imperious, etc., but I'm really not. Getting a good dog is part of my life and I'm willing to devote reasonable effort/time to the process. Happy to provide the vet references, home visit, video, pictures of past happy dogs, etc., but I'm not prepared to be judged on whether my yard is fully fenced, nor to be told which homeless dog in need of a home is best for me after I've expressed interest in a particular dog. Has any of this happened to me? Not yet, and maybe the rescue process is less cumbersome than their questionaire and edicts make it appear. For the time being, however, I'm looking at the shelter and to professional breeders to fill my 2 slots. Re: Fostering the shelter dog - that's a good idea, especially if they'd give me the right of first refusal if someone else expressed interest. I'd hate the idea of getting attached and having to give it up. We fostered a death row pitbull that we just had to adopt. Her death, after 14 years, is what has opened the 2 slots for GSDs. I've written the shelter to ask if they'd xray their dog's hips/elbows and let me know the results. No response, so I'll have to call. Even the shelter's a bit of a process. :] Thanks again for the helpful responses.


----------



## Trotter (Jan 16, 2013)

And my apologies for the large block of text. I added returns to designate paragraphs, but they didn't take.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

How do you do it? Well, you vent your frustrations here (see! you have a good start) then you just buck up and do it and hope for the best. That is, fill out the application, explain yourself, attach map and photos if you want, submit it. Like applying for jobs, schools or a loan (or a dog club for that matter), the applicant thinks they are a good match. The employer, university or loan officer may disagree. Yup, the applications are a lot of work and there is no guarantee of acceptance.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

My *public shelter's *application for a GSD is 6 pages, asks for your employer name and contact info, and for permission to verify employment (to assure financial ability to care for a large, expensive-to-maintain dog)-- as well as personal and vet references. We even contact landlords of renters to verify permission to have a dog, if the adopter doesn't own the property. 

I helped the shelter model our current application on a rescue app (and had a rescue help us with it) because *we were getting a lot of returned GSDs**.* We needed to reduce the return rate by helping shelter staff make better decisions on homes, and for that, they needed better information. With the new app, our return rate has plummeted, and we're adopting more dogs than ever (into better homes!).

I get that it's a burden. I get that it rubs some people the wrong way. Once you see what we see with prospective adopters wanting to keep dogs on chains in unfenced yards, and worse, adopters lying about every aspect of the home they'll provide, you'll understand why the process is daunting. 

Fencing requirements vary by rescue. Some are sticklers about it and won't budge. Some prefer it but will be flexible depending on the home. If the one you are talking to is a stickler, move on to a different rescue or shelter. If one wants to pick the dog for you and won't budge on that, move on to one that will let you apply for a particular dog -- many will!

Also, if you want the shelter to do X-rays, you might consider offering to pay the shelter's cost for them, if your shelter is like most (barely staying afloat due to chronic underfunding). I honestly think our shelter would ignore an adopter who asked for x-rays -- they don't even have the equipment to do it at the shelter, and if they did, they wouldn't be able to afford to take xrays for a non-emergency. When a dog comes in after a car accident, we literally have to do volunteer chip ins sometimes to get money together to get it x-rays at a local vet who will do it at a discount for the shelter. There's simply no money for it in the shelter budget here. It is another reason for you to foster, though, as you could pay to have your own vet take the x-rays....


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Back to your original question about testing at the shelter...

Take high value treats, and a kong. Plan to spend an afternoon. Get the dog out and go for a walk to clear the dog's head a bit. Sit with it for a while. Play some games in a fenced yard. Don't rush it, give it time. 

I can usually get the shutdown, lonely, depressed ones to start opening up this way. I won't get a fully accurate personality read, but I'll start to see some _glimmers_ of who they are after a long afternoon together. They'll always be holding a lot back in the shelter environment, but I usually will see a few flashes of what's lurking beneath the surface. _That_ is what you are looking for. 

I usually get better and better reads the more I see them -- after several visits, more trust develops and they'll give me more. A puppy might start to tentatively nibble a finger for example -- that tells me that once it gets home and comfortable, it's likely going to be mouthy (I've had a few fosters like that--a few tentative nibbles at the shelter were the sign that foreshadowed a little landshark waiting to get comfortable enough to put its mouth on everything). 

Try to be very cognizant of subtle clues like that -- the glimmers of the real self, underneath the shelter depression.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

The rescue we got Tasha from and where I volunteer at times... has a 3 page application form. I did not feel uncomfortable answering any of the questions asked unlike some of the other rescue applications. They do not ask for social security numbers or long invasive questions on philosophies of raising a puppy. They do ask for a vet reference and questions about other pets in household being spayed and neutered.


----------



## Trotter (Jan 16, 2013)

All very fair points and observations, which I appreciate your taking the time to post. I also appreciate what you've contributed to helping your shelter tighten things up to make things better for the dogs. 

I do understand the rescuer's and shelter's burden, including concern about an adopter's ability to shoulder expenses, returned GSDs, lost GSDs, etc. I'm speaking here only about the impact of that process on the prospective adopter, as that impact might affect the dog's prospect to leave rescue (and open a hole for another rescue). As a self-employed professional who makes his living by hourly billing, I need to be careful about how I spend my time, so my situation is atypical. The 4-5 month adoption periods discussed in the other thread are incredible, to me. That's too large a percentage of the dog's lifespan to use for the process to get the dog into a decent home, in my opinion. Again - you're close to the business, I'm not. I am very glad to learn that adoptions are up and returns are down, using the more complex process. I wanted to help a shelter/rescue dog in part because I'm getting a breeder puppy, so I had/have that guilt. I may forgo the shelter/rescue process and wait for another adult GSD to enter my life via some other avenue. As you know better than I, there are lots of good dogs waiting to leave bad owners. 

I'm glad to learn the fencing thing isn't necessarily a deal breaker. Frankly, if I need a fence to keep my dog at home, I've failed and/or I've got the wrong dog. My dogs stick to the house like glue. 

Thanks for the heads-up on the xray thing - I assumed their vet could do it on their machine in 10 minutes with no expense, and that they'd want to do so so they could represent the GSD had clean hips/elbow to any interested folks, especially since many people won't spend the $4K for new hips down the road. If I do foster the dog, I'll have my vet check it out. I don't think that a shelter should ignore any legitimate request for info that might help place a dog, encourage a donation, etc. Every phone call is a potential donor and public relations have to be important to a good shelter, in my opinion. I hope they're not ignoring me (I gave them a lot of money last year!) because I asked a question about one of their adoptable pets - that would be criminal to do to the dog. A simple email response relaying what you've said here would be fine. Thanks again for your candid input.


Magwart said:


> My *public shelter's *application for a GSD is 6 pages, asks for your employer name and contact info, and for permission to verify employment (to assure financial ability to care for a large, expensive-to-maintain dog)-- as well as personal and vet references. We even contact landlords of renters to verify permission to have a dog, if the adopter doesn't own the property.
> 
> I helped the shelter model our current application on a rescue app (and had a rescue help us with it) because *we were getting a lot of returned GSDs**.* We needed to reduce the return rate by helping shelter staff make better decisions on homes, and for that, they needed better information. With the new app, our return rate has plummeted, and we're adopting more dogs than ever (into better homes!).
> 
> ...


----------



## Trotter (Jan 16, 2013)

Fair enough! I am somewhat concerned that the burgeoning process may drive better-heeled would-be adopters who have a choice to simply purchase a puppy from a breeder (and, in addition to a one-stop shop without having to put on a paperwork case, thereby reducing the possibility of health/emotional issues), leaving the rescue/shelter dogs to others willing to endure the process - in other words, the process may be discouraging a segment of potential adopters. Rightly or wrongly, I know it's giving me pause, in any event.


middleofnowhere said:


> How do you do it? Well, you vent your frustrations here (see! you have a good start) then you just buck up and do it and hope for the best. That is, fill out the application, explain yourself, attach map and photos if you want, submit it. Like applying for jobs, schools or a loan (or a dog club for that matter), the applicant thinks they are a good match. The employer, university or loan officer may disagree. Yup, the applications are a lot of work and there is no guarantee of acceptance.


----------



## Trotter (Jan 16, 2013)

Very useful info - thanks. This dog was picked up as a stray at the first of the month (Jan.), so it's not a long-termer (w/depression), yet. One of the reasons I love GSDs is their ability to communicate their feelings via facial expression - it's pretty clear when they're holding back, concerned, or relaxed. We'll see if I get a chance to see some personality. Thanks again.


Magwart said:


> Back to your original question about testing at the shelter...
> 
> Take high value treats, and a kong. Plan to spend an afternoon. Get the dog out and go for a walk to clear the dog's head a bit. Sit with it for a while. Play some games in a fenced yard. Don't rush it, give it time.
> 
> ...


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm REALLY tired - just got back from dropping two Mexican Hairless off to the airport where they met their adopter and she's flying back to MI with them!
So - if this was said already, I apologize. 
But, the reason many rescues (us included) have adopters fill out an app is to try to match a dog to the adopter, not just because they like this or that dog, another dog may be a better fit than the dog they desire. 

Anyway - I know there's a few rescues close to you that specialize in GSDs, and we do get occasional GSDs ourselves. Don't rule out Oregon Humane, either! Or Clackamas Co. 

Are you searching for M or F dogs? Preferred colors? Age?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am actually surprised that someone with this much dog, fostering and training knowledge and experience comes to an Internet forum to ask strangers (rescuers on the rescue forum who know less than he does) how to evaluate dogs. It is ultimately better for everybody if the dog can go from a shelter to a home. As to applications, my shelter asks for more personal information than rescues, rescues don't ask for driver's license number, the shelter does, and they do a background check. Adopting directly from a shelter is great, as long one is capable of taking responsibility for the dog they chose. That should be a piece of cake for someone with extensive experience.

I have yet to find a place that does x- rays for free, and a shelter or rescue that does hip x-rays and of a certs for the dismal adoption fees. Most cannot afford the basic care.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I was wondering what the OP does with a foster that does not have clean hips and elbows?


----------



## Trotter (Jan 16, 2013)

Sorry if I wasn't clear - I was looking for guidance on the best way to evaluate a GSD during a limited visit in a shelter environment. I haven't done that and so turned to those who might have had that experience, and it looks like I came to the right place. We agree that it is better for the dog to go from a shelter to a home. My concern is that a too burdensome process may impede this desirable outcome by discouraging some percentage of potential adopters and driving them to breeders. If it's necessary, then so be it, but if it's not, then there's no harm in thinking about ways to modify the process.


RebelGSD said:


> I am actually surprised that someone with this much dog, fostering and training knowledge and experience comes to an Internet forum to ask strangers (rescuers on the rescue forum who know less than he does) how to evaluate dogs. It is ultimately better for everybody if the dog can go from a shelter to a home.


----------



## Trotter (Jan 16, 2013)

RebelGSD said:


> I was wondering what the OP does with a foster that does not have clean hips and elbows?


 He doesn't adopt it. He continues to foster it until it's adopted. I did that with two pit bulls.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Trotter said:


> He doesn't adopt it. He continues to foster it until it's adopted. I did that with two pit bulls.


Aha, the OP expects others to deal with hips, something he is not willing to do?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am sorry, I have a hard time following the convoluted statements about desirable outcomes impeding outcomes, i am really tired, so I cannot help with that. There is nothing wrong with going to a breeder and getting an ofa certified dog and paying for what all that cost or getting a dog with clear hips from craigslist. Good luck with finding a dog in spite of the impeding factors 

I think that an experienced person will know what they are dealing with when they meet a dog.


----------



## Trotter (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for your good work - I assume you have a job in addition to your rescue effort and your gumption is impressive. I appreciate that the rescue wants to match the dog to the adopter, but telling the adopter in advance that you'll essentially pick his/her adult dog for him/her when s/he's interested in a particular dog is off-putting to some would-be adopters who may, per posts below, have to make application to several rescues over many months. From the posts below you can see that some rescues enforce this rule or that rule more than others, and some rescues may not approve an adopter, so keep trying until you find one that does, etc. From the other thread you saw that the process can take 5 months even when the adopter finds a rescue who deems him qualified. That prospect is off-putting to busy people looking for a solid dog. I raised the issue to express my concern that this process's impact on dogs in the system might be negative, at odds with the purpose which is to get them into good homes. I'm told that's not the case and that's great. 

Finding a good home for two Mexican Hairless? Amazing! I hope the new owner gets them some little jackets straightaway, though.


msvette2u said:


> I'm REALLY tired - just got back from dropping two Mexican Hairless off to the airport where they met their adopter and she's flying back to MI with them!
> So - if this was said already, I apologize.
> But, the reason many rescues (us included) have adopters fill out an app is to try to match a dog to the adopter, not just because they like this or that dog, another dog may be a better fit than the dog they desire.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trotter (Jan 16, 2013)

RebelGSD said:


> Aha, the OP expects others to deal with hips, something he is not willing to do?


 Again, sorry for any confusion. If it's my dog, I fix its hips. If it's a dog I'm fostering for the owner, I don't. That's why I check hips before I adopt a dog and that's why I asked the shelter about the x-rays for a dog I'd considered adopting. If the x-rays showed a problem, I would not adopt that dog.


----------



## Trotter (Jan 16, 2013)

RebelGSD said:


> I think that an experienced person will know what they are dealing with when they meet a dog.


 I agree. What I'd like to see in lieu of a 6 pg checklist is an experienced person who knows when they're dealing with a "dog person" when they meet him/her.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Trotter said:


> Again, sorry for any confusion. If it's my dog, I fix its hips. If it's a dog I'm fostering for the owner, I don't. That's why I check hips before I adopt a dog and that's why I asked the shelter about the x-rays for a dog I'd considered adopting. If the x-rays showed a problem, I would not adopt that dog.


I understand, you would not adopt a dog with bad hips. You will foster them and have other people adopt them and deal with the problem. It is a very practical approach.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Trotter said:


> I agree. What I'd like to see in lieu of a 6 pg checklist is an experienced person who knows when they're dealing with a "dog person" when they meet him/her.


I think it is perfectly ok not to want to deal with rescue. Btw explaining it 5 times here takes much more time than filling out a 6 page application - for an extremely busy person.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

shepherdmom said:


> They do not ask for social security numbers or long invasive questions on philosophies of raising a puppy.


Social security numbers are in a different category than philosophies about raising a puppy--radically different categories. Rescues and shelters don't need to do credit checks. They do, however, need to know you'll provide a good, loving home. Why is asking about your philosophy of raising a puppy _intrusive_?  

For example, if someone has a dominance-based theory of raising a puppy, I would have concerns about sending a tender-souled, shy foster of mine to that home. 

If someone plans to hit the dog when it pees in the house, I wouldn't send _any_ foster of mine to that home. I've seen that example actually listed in an application asking about preferred methods of correction and training! I can think of little information as important as that for me to know to evaluate a prospective adopter than that the adopter _plans to_ _hit _the dog whose shattered psyche I've been working on healing. If that's the kind of question about raising a dog that is intrusive, I'm _all about_ being intrusive--and unapologetic about it.

I know here at least we aren't looking to get into philosophical debates over whether clickers or treats should be used in training to raise a puppy -- we're using it to get a sense of whether you'll provide a good, loving home, and you've put some thought into the work actually required to raise a puppy so that you'll be able to hang in when the puppy is, well, a puppy. Since we aren't psychic and don't know you, the only we we can know the answer to that is through the information you provide. 

Believe me, we don't get into your personal lives for our own amusement. Most of us who volunteer to do rescue work have actual day-jobs, often requiring us to work 40+ hours, and we still make time for the dogs. None of us would have the emotional strength to continue to do this work if we had to worry that a dog we once cared deeply about was on the end of a chain, being mistreated, or suffering because we'd made a bad adoption decision and not asked enough questions.

We also consider the app a demonstration of commitment. If you can't be bothered to spend 15 minutes filling out a form, we have no reason to believe you'll be committed in any other way to the dog. Remember, we don't know you. We don't have time to meet every person who is too secretive to fill out a simple application (I know of few shelters or rescues that will let you meet dogs without filling out an app). Seriously, it's not that hard.

BTW, I'd have never traded a single minute of the glorious ten years I've spent with the rescue dog I have -- even though his hips are imperfect, and they are giving him trouble as a senior. His elder care is my great privilege to provide, in gratitude for the enormous gift of friendship he's given me. And yes, I had to fill out a long application to get him. I'd fill out a 100-page application for a friend like this, and still consider it well worth the trouble.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> From the other thread you saw that the process can take 5 months


For _that_ rescue.
Our process, maybe 2 days (average) and up to a week at most. 5mos. to process an app and give an adopter a dog seems ludicrous to me, but I'm not that rescue. 

As for the hairless...adopter is a current Xolo owner, the dogs haven't been without sweaters since they arrived, and the owner brought not one, but 2 sweaters each, so that's not a concern 

As for the rest, well, your assumption a rescue would "pick" the dog for them isn't quite accurate - for instance you state you have no fenced yard - if the dog for which you applied was a runner, would you not want to be told that in advance and directed to a dog more suitable to your lifestyle? How about if a dog had a mild hip issue and you are a jogger??

Also I find your distaste of a rescue "picking" a dog for you rather ironic since many good breeders actually match up puppies to the new owner's lifestyle as well - they, too, like LIFElong, successful adoptions and not unhappy adopters!! 

But by all means, skip rescue (since you seem to have a dim view of it all) and go with a shelter dog. 
Good luck!


----------



## Trotter (Jan 16, 2013)

My concern about the rescue process was not restricted to the actual filling out of the application - that was presented as merely an example of the differences between my area rescues and my local shelter. Rather than re-state them, I'll refer you to my earlier posts for the entirety of my concerns about the process, overall.


RebelGSD said:


> I think it is perfectly ok not to want to deal with rescue. Btw explaining it 5 times here takes much more time than filling out a 6 page application - for an extremely busy person.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Trotter said:


> My concern about the rescue process was not restricted to the actual filling out of the application - that was presented as merely an example of the differences between my area rescues and my local shelter. Rather than re-state them, I'll refer you to my earlier posts for the entirety of my concerns about the process, overall.


Based on the entirety of your re-stated (lengthy) posts (rants), overall, it seems that rescuers agree with your assessment not to go with rescue. You made a good decision. Good luck!


----------



## Trotter (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't want a "runner." I want a stable dog that wants a stable home. Tell me in the description the dog's a runner and I'll skip it. My yard is partially fenced. I mentioned it because of some rescue's insistence on 100% fencing to get a dog, and that ridigity's potential chilling effect on some adopters. I'm told below it's a flexible requirement, which is good to know. I wouldn't inquire about a dog with a disclosed hip issue. Fixing hips is usually $2K/side.
<br />
<br />
I understand breeders will match a puppy to the purchaser, and I think that's a great idea - that's a large part of what I'm paying for, after all. That's why I capitalized the word "adult" in my post below. Per the site of one of my local GSD rescues: "In order to determine the best possible match for our rescue dogs and your family, we need some information about you. * * * Information that you provide on the application will help us to determine which dog will fit best in your household." Either I'm right for the dog I inquired about, or I'm not.
<br />
<br />
I wouldn't agree my view of rescue is "dim," only that rescue as I've described it is possibly a flawed model in the eyes of some potential targets of the rescue effort. Sharing that concern with informed persons on this board might generate discussion and result in possible streamlining or other change to the process, to the dogs' benefit. Keeping it to myself might save some feelings, but wouldn't accomplish much else. I opted for open discussion.
<br />
<br />
The same site referenced above has the following process for adopting a GSD: No GSD to houses w/<20 lb dogs and no females to homes with other female dogs. No GSD <2 yrs old to anyone without previous GSD experience. Fill out and submit application. A volunteer will review and may request additional information. Once the application is deemed complete, the "application will then be assigned to an adoption counselor who will contact you for a phone interview" that will take 10-25 minutes. Based on the phone interview, "you may or may not be put in touch with a foster home [do they tell you then? do you just wait and wait? Why not just tell you "no dice" "look elsewhere"?]. If you are put in touch with a foster home, you will be able to direct specific questions to the foster family about the dog that you are interested in. You will then be able to make an appointment to meet the foster dog." If you are deemed worthy of an appointment, it's travel time and "you will be asked to bring all members of your family, including your other dogs, if you have them (interactions between the dogs needs to be observed) to the home of the foster family." Imagine even a well-balanced dog trying to handle this gathering of nervous/strange people/animals on his/her new home turf - a good temperament test, I suppose, but hardly fair to the dog. "You should plan on spending approximately one hour with the dog. Please come prepared with questions and items to bring the dog home, if you have already had an approved home visit." The particulars of the "home visit" (when, who present, etc.) are not stated. "If you decide to adopt the dog and the foster family approves of the adoption, you will be asked to complete an adoption contract and to pay an adoption fee prior to taking the dog home." The foster family (all members?) have to approve the adoption. What if the foster family is like many I've met - well-meaning, but overly emotional and relatively inexperienced? This series of travel/visits, phone calls, resource verification, application, etc. etc. comes down to the yay or nay of the foster family? That's a fragile bough on which to rest a lot of work and time, only to have to start over with another dog or rescue operation, if the foster family doesn't deem the applicant worthy.
<br />
<br />
So, not a "dim" view of, or a "distaste of," but certainly I'm concerned about the process as described when contrasted with the relatively reasonable shelter process to accomplish the same goal.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Magwart said:


> Social security numbers are in a different category than philosophies about raising a puppy--radically different categories. Rescues and shelters don't need to do credit checks. They do, however, need to know you'll provide a good, loving home. Why is asking about your philosophy of raising a puppy _intrusive_?


I wasn't looking for a puppy at that point. Why should I have to fill out 3 pages worth of puppy questions like.... List your previous puppy-raising and socializing experience with the number, breed and age of puppies you’ve raised and Tell us how long the puppy will be without human supervision during the workday? What is your plan for the puppy during that time?

all stuff like that did was turn me off... Come meet me, visit my home, talk to me about dogs but why waste my time and yours with 3 pages of nonsense that I could fill with total bull and you wouldn't know any better. I was told to fill out the form... and go visit them at a petsmart adoption day and pick out a dog. We did it was total chaos and not a quiet place where I could see if the dog would work with mine. No Thanks!!! Some lady even came over attacked my Buddy's ears even after my husband and I both asked her to be careful he has sensitive ears and then tried to adopt him from me. Really??!! 

Instead I looked around for a different rescue which I did and I am totally thankful that I found a good one. I'm not dissing rescues at all. I am totally for rescuing dogs. But you have to find the right one for you.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> Also I find your distaste of a rescue "picking" a dog for you rather ironic since many good breeders actually match up puppies to the new owner's lifestyle as well - they, too, like LIFElong, successful adoptions and not unhappy adopters!!


This is what I did want from a rescue. Help matching the dog to my family and lifestyle. 

I think if one rescue doesn't work for you you have to look around, talk to people and keep researching. Don't give up on all rescues because one does not suit your needs.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

RebelGSD said:


> Based on the entirety of your re-stated (lengthy) posts (rants), overall, *it seems that rescuers agree with your assessment not to go with rescue.* You made a good decision. Good luck!


Oh yeah for sure, rescuing is definitely not for everyone and it's pretty obvious it's not for the OP.

But you'll kind of be on your own for shelter dog "assessments", or else rely on their observations :thumbup:


----------

